# Would you like me to make tutorials for the 5x5x5 and 7x7x7?



## BernardoJDiniz (Jan 29, 2012)

3 people have asked me if I could do a tutorial on the 5x5x5 and 7x7x7, i wanted to know if the rest of speedsolving.com comunity is interested, are you?


----------



## samkli (Jan 29, 2012)

There is already a lot of good tutorials on the 5x5 and 7x7 on youtube. But if you want, go ahead.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 29, 2012)

How will you provide us with tutorial that will be different from the others?


----------



## BernardoJDiniz (Jan 29, 2012)

if I actually do the tutorial you will be capable to answer that question.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 29, 2012)

I already know how to solve it, but when I learned how to solve it, I missed a good tutorial on the last two centers. They are all either going to to fast using intermediate methods that a beginner propably could learn or explaining good but using waaay to slow beginner methods. So I suggest you focus on doing a tutorial on the last two centers with an intermediate/advanced method but explaining in detail and beginner friendly. And if you do a separate tutorial for the 7x7, please don't say "just like on the 5x5" all the time, because that might confuse beginners that, like me, jumped straight from the 4x4 to the 7x7. However, I guess that's not too confusing, but it might be for some


----------



## BernardoJDiniz (Jan 29, 2012)

i undersant what you are saying, i jumped straight from a 3x3x3 to the 7x7x7, and then I bought a 5x5x5.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 29, 2012)

lol! i was just looking for a good 5x5 tutorial that is a little more advance...
can someone link me a good 5x5 tutorial (i know how to solve it but i do it wierd xD)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 29, 2012)

Tutorial for edges. Something thats easy to remember.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 29, 2012)

Please do not make a tutorial.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 29, 2012)

For 7x7x7 it is so silimar to 5x5 with reduction same with all cubes still 7x7x7 has 16 extra piece per face for centers


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 29, 2012)

Unless you are world class, don't even think about it.


----------



## Sahid Velji (Jan 29, 2012)

No one is stopping you from making one, but there are a lot of tutorials already, so it's up to you.


----------



## cparlette (Jan 29, 2012)

Why shouldn't he make one? It doesn't matter if there are others, it really can't hurt to have more.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 29, 2012)

cparlette said:


> Why shouldn't he make one? It doesn't matter if there are others, it really can't hurt to have more.



It will be a waste of time, and nobody will watch it because there are already a ton out there. Think about it. Where did _you_ learn how to solve it? Instead of wasting your time by making a new one, just link people the one you watched (or read) to people. Seriously. 


One of my pet peeves is seeing people upload "How to solve a Rubik's Cube" videos with the beginners method, because there's no point, unless it's different, like Erik's one algorithm solution. 

Certain things do need multiple tutorials, like BLD, or something more complicated, because it can easily be explained better. I learned bigcubeBLD from 3 different tutorials, each a bit different, allowing me to fully grasp the concept. Something as simple as 5x5 doesn't need any more.


----------



## Meep (Jan 29, 2012)

cparlette said:


> Why shouldn't he make one? It doesn't matter if there are others, it really can't hurt to have more.


 
It's moreso him asking if this community would even watch them if he made them, to which some people above implied that they wouldn't. As for not hurting to have more, if tutorials that teach ineffective methods become popular, it'd bury the good tutorials that people would have trouble finding them (Like how some people view Dan Brown/pogobat's tutorials). Ultimately it's still up to him if he makes one, though.


----------



## cparlette (Jan 29, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> It will be a waste of time, and nobody will watch it because there are already a ton out there. Think about it. Where did _you_ learn how to solve it? Instead of wasting your time by making a new one, just link people the one you watched (or read) to people. Seriously.
> 
> 
> One of my pet peeves is seeing people upload "How to solve a Rubik's Cube" videos with the beginners method, because there's no point, unless it's different, like Erik's one algorithm solution.
> ...


 
Even if no one watches it, I don't think this community should discourage new videos, ideas, or discussions. Being harsh on someone who is interested in making videos means you could potentially stop the next great vid-maker from pursuing his ideas and passions. Even if his videos don't show anything new, he might take the feedback and make better videos, and eventually that could lead to a video showing you something you didn't know. I'm of the opinion that everyone who is interested in making videos, tutorials, or descriptions should go for it. It will only make them, and the community, better.

If it really bugs you that much, just don't watch. If it's bad information, give that feedback, and maybe click dislike if you really think it's awful. Try to be more positive to those making new content, and maybe it will be a benefit later.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 29, 2012)

cparlette said:


> Even if no one watches it, I don't think this community should discourage new videos, ideas, or discussions. Being harsh on someone who is interested in making videos means you could potentially stop the next great vid-maker from pursuing his ideas and passions. Even if his videos don't show anything new, he might take the feedback and make better videos, and eventually that could lead to a video showing you something you didn't know. I'm of the opinion that everyone who is interested in making videos, tutorials, or descriptions should go for it. It will only make them, and the community, better.
> 
> If it really bugs you that much, just don't watch. If it's bad information, give that feedback, and maybe click dislike if you really think it's awful. Try to be more positive to those making new content, and maybe it will be a benefit later.


 
Wow, someones a little jumpy today. Their simply telling the guy that not many people will watch a 5x5 tutorial when there are tons of good ones out there. Their not saying the guy isn't allowed to make it, they're just telling him what will happen and that it is probably just a waste of his time. He can make it if he pleases.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 29, 2012)

No thanks. I don't think anything can top CrazyBadCubers tutorial.


----------



## cparlette (Jan 29, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Wow, someones a little jumpy today. Their simply telling the guy that not many people will watch a 5x5 tutorial when there are tons of good ones out there. Their not saying the guy isn't allowed to make it, they're just telling him what will happen and that it is probably just a waste of his time. He can make it if he pleases.


 
You're right, I probably overreacted. My point is just that comments like:



RyanReese09 said:


> Unless you are world class, don't even think about it.





Kirjava said:


> Please do not make a tutorial.



are not helpful and discourage new content, while comments like:



PandaCuber said:


> Tutorial for edges. Something thats easy to remember.



are helpful and can encourage others. I prefer encouragement over discouragement. What if some of the great videos were never made because they were told it would be a waste of time?


----------



## emolover (Jan 29, 2012)

Could you give us an example on something you do that is different? What are your times? Are you good at explaining?

If you answered no to any of those it is just another tutorial that no one will watch.

The only thing you have going for you is the fact that your an "old cuber" which could mean your really good but I looked on your channel and saw the 20 sec solves.

If you do make one, don't speak. Just use words to explain the video.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 30, 2012)

cparlette said:


> are not helpful and discourage new content, while comments like:


 
Or so you think. There will be no new content here, simply old content rehashed. 

It's helpful in the way that there will be one less *bad* tutorial for people to learn from, leaving more good ones to be learned from, leaving less education required for the masses.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 30, 2012)

Whats up with all the negativity? Dude, make your video. If nobody likes it, too bad. But there is also that chance that everyone loves it. 

Some helpful things I could say is, watch other tutorials and talk about stuff they DIDNT talk about. Or over go methods that arent reduction.


----------

